# Flamingo in November



## Noprat (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking to take a trip to flamingo mid November... Never fished down there so any and all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out the fishing report I posted yesterday... As we move into November the fish will be moving back into the interior very gradually... If you're not fishing Florida Bay (which is a completely different world...) then Whitewater or Oyster Bays is the place to be...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Do yourself a favor. Hire Capt Bob. 

Cheers


----------

